# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  MediaCoder

## tancja

*MediaCoder 0.7.3 Build 4600*

*Операционная система:* Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7
*Платформа:* 32/64
*Год:* 2010
*Лекарство:* не требуется
*Адрес официального сайта* www.mediacoderhq.com/
*Язык (интерфейса):* Мультиязычный(русский есть)
*Размер* 47.30 MB

*Описание:* MediaCoder - позволяет повысить компрессию видео и аудио с целью уменьшения размеров файла, может извлекать аудиотреки, предоставляет возможности для конвертирования видео в нормальные VCD/DVD, может осуществлять конвертирование аудио без заметной потери качества, способен создавать копии CD "на лету" и многое другое.

Turbobit

----------

